# rustic wooden bridge



## bs0604 (Oct 15, 2012)

this bridge is at the base of a waterfall on Apple Orchard Trail off the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia





R apple orchard bridge 1.1 reduced by bs0604, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice.  Wonderful leading lines, and it would be even better if they led to something; looks like a great venue for engagement shots!


----------



## bs0604 (Oct 15, 2012)

Its a 2 mile hike down a pretty steep trail to this site.  I don't know too many brides that would be game for the hike back up to the Parkway.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 15, 2012)

Put a model on that bridge, perhaps on on a mountain bicycle


----------



## gazzzie (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like an awesome spot. Nice shot


----------

